
Web Designers vs. Web Developers (Infographic - Humor) - tswicegood
http://sixrevisions.com/infographs/web-designers-vs-web-developers/
======
wccrawford
With a median salary of $47k, I'm pretty sure they -can- afford that razor. ;)

I think it's interesting that it says there are so many fewer design jobs than
programming ones. I would have thought they were equal, or even skewed the
other direction.

I'm a developer that wishes he had a tiny bit of design talent. What design I
can do is ALL hard work and not from an innate talent at all. It's quite
frustrating for me to be able to do all of it except the pretty bits. At
least, do it well.

~~~
bmelton
I empathize deeply. I wish I had more design skill than I do, and while I tend
to do better than any other programmers I've worked with, I am a far cry from
a real designer. The designs that I do manage to eke out are a massive effort.

I am glad that the one thing this has really given me is an appreciation for
stellar design. People who can take a blank canvas and build a beautiful,
functional design that works is absolutely worthy of the same, or better pay
than what I get for cramming values into a database.

I'm sure it's biased in that I know how to do what I do, and I don't know how
to do what they do, but a good designer is worth a mint. As is a good
developer.

------
tptacek
More SEO spam.

~~~
wmeredith
Spam has no worth, this is actually content of (subjectively) decent quality.
Yes it is an SEO/SEM play, _but there's only dishonor in that if it ads no
value_.

Like it or not search is how a LOT of information gets found these days. I'm
an agency-employed Online Marketing Manger and in my book SEO should be baked
into all online development, especially the quality content.

Not to get off into the semantic weeds, but this is actually SEM. Search
optimization generally happens on-site and gets you indexed for the right
thing. Search marketing (aka link building) generally happens off-site and
gets you to rank for those terms. They are completely intertwined, but
separate disciplines involving different skill sets and techniques.

My feeling is this content in particular is not spam, but will appeal to a lot
of people. In fact, on first glance I thought it was funny, so I tweeted it
right after reading the infographic. I only saw the embed code on a second-
look after coming here and reading this glib comment.

~~~
GFischer
It adds a little value now, but it reduces value for Google searches, so it's
either value-neutral or value-destroying.

~~~
sudont
It's a paperclip maximizer on the web.

This type of argument leads me to believe that in the future people will
complain that a strong AI _isn't really_ sentient because we can see the
algorithms and databases working.

Also, a lot of our culture _is_ derived from previously corporate influences.
Remember, Alfred Nobel invented dynamite, and created the prize to make him
look better in retrospect.

Junk culture is still culture, regardless of motivation. Eventually this sort
of thing will inbreed, mutate and be sincere in it's own right.

------
ck2
I need a female version of this graphic!

But I totally relate to it otherwise.

